# Cruciate Ligament Repair?



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi, just when I thought my life couldn't get much worse, I've had the depressing news from the vet that my 5 year old westie needs a cruciate ligament repair which is going to cost loads of money. This is a big problem as I am not working due to having a sick child. Gonna have to find some money from somewhere, but given that Christmas is already cancelled in our household due to lack of funds, it's going to be a nightmare to achieve the sum required.
However, anyone else on here had a dog who's had the same op? Was it successful? Any other advice?
Thanks, Fi.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hiya, sorry to hear about your pooch. Our GSD was nearly 8 when we got her and within a few weeks we had her x-rayed and decided she needed surgery on her cruciate. It did cost around £2k (which the charity we rehomed her from kindly paid) but it was worth every single penny. The difference in quality of life is incredible and I'm so pleased we went through with it. Recovery takes a good 6 months but she can exercise and move around so much easier now. I have no doubt that if we'd left her she would have been PTS by now as she was incredibly stiff (she's 10 now btw!). It's all down to how you feel about he/she is coping and how experienced you vet is with judging how much the op would improve his/her quality of life. I assume you've contacted the PDSA or asked your vet about paying in installments? Christmas is cancelled here to, we're allowed a 3' tree and a chicken and that's it!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

My sister's springer had this done. He was about 6 I think. It was a success, so much so that he was a different dog afterwards, and now 3 or 4 years later is still fine.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

If your not working you need to be thinking about contactng the RSPCA (who have there own discount vets for people on low income) the PDSA, Or the Blue Cross and Dogs Trust to see if any of them can help financially.

That and maybe ask your vet if he will take payments in installments.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments; my partner works so I don't think we would qualify for help from any of the charities. But he can only just cover our outgoings each month with me not working for some time, we just do not have any spare money left over. I'm horrified to think it might cost £2k - our vet was quoting about £400? If my partner thinks it's going to be that much I think he will suggest having the dog pts. Not that I would, of course!
I'm under huge stress with my daughter, who is also not at school and I'm trying to keep her education going at home but not getting much help from the education authority who never answer their phone or return my calls, so could seriously do without another problem at the moment. :banghead: 
I'm hoping poor Merlin can hang on for a couple of months til we sort something out. He doesn't seem to be in any pain, even when the vet was manipulating his leg, but he is definitely not weight bearing on the leg and the muscle is noticeably atrophied; that's what really alerted me that he had a potentially serious problem.
I think I'll have to try and sort out a payment plan with the vet; he was very understanding at my appointment tonight and didn't charge us a consultation fee, just charging for Merlin's booster.
Any further advice or info from anyone very welcome! Thanks, Fi.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally would be a bit suspicious about a cruciate repair only costing £400! That seems like a bit too much of a bargain! That said, we did have to get referred to a specialist because our own vet is quite small and didn't have the facilities but I'm pretty sure that around £2k is standard. The op and care with the specialist was £1,700 and the initial x-rays, consultations and having to get the x-rays sent to the specialist for interpretation was £300.

Zara had cruciate damage for years but no-one noticed because she was in kennels for 21 months with one 10 minute walk per day and her first home didn't bother to exercise her. The only reason she got worse was from having regular walks and lots of general household activity. I think that as long as you monitor him very carefully and restrict exercise to lead only, you should get a month's leaway. It really shouldn't be left though, especially in a dog who could potentially live another 10 years or so. Obviously if you can sort out a payment plan then it's best to go ahead and get it done asap, I honestly don't think I've ever heard anyone say they had the surgery and not have it make a phenomenal difference to their dog's life. I'm just so sorry it's happened right by Christmas and while you're having so many other problems .


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I think the thing is there are a couple of different ways to fix it, varying in cost.

Its allot easier for a small dog to deal with (without having the op straight away) because there only small and not carrying allot of weight. Obviously I'm only saying that if the dog isnt in any pain at all or getting worse.

TBH I would have another chat with your vet and ask him to tell you whats fully involved with the op, aftercare, costs, and the risks of it reoccuring, because it can well do. 

Big Hugs!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

In the mean time get along to somewhere that sells horse supplies (try google or yell.com to see the nearest one to you). Get yourself some Bone Radiol rub (it's in a white bottle with a Blue label on it). Rub this around the Cruciate ligament twice a day using an old toothbrush. This stuff costs under a tenner & will help heal the ligament. We use this on the Greyhounds & it's good stuff. I would restict exercise & when the Dog goes out in the garden take it out on a lead too (basically you are stopping it running about on the leg which will help with the healing). Also try a crate for indoors, this will stop it running about indoors. I guess by the cost of it that it isn't a serious injury which may be able to be healed using the above stuff. It's worth a try, if it gives you an extra couple of months grace it will help.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

My parents' older Cairn had to have both of his repaired - he ruptured one and had it repaired successfully, then did the other one. He's now nearly 12 and they've both been fine since, and he doesn't have any arthritis in his knees either (about the only thing he doesn't have, mind!).


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

My elderly Lab has had both repaired - unfortunately once one has gone the other often does too within 12 months - our experience was that the surgeries and the very very restricted time afterwards - much crate rest etc worked wonders and she was good as new after!


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for replies - am worried sick over poor Merlin. He seems ok and not too worried by it but I can see a noticeable difference in the muscle on one side. Am going to speak to the vet again and see what sort of payment plan they can offer and also pin him down on a costing; he definitely said about £350 - £400.
I used to work at a veterinary practice and watched a cruciate repair which the vet did for just under £400. Funnily enough, the owners were on very limited income and I contacted a number of animal charities who contributed the majority of the cost, but I seem to remember they would only contribute if the owners were on income support/housing benefits, which wouldn't apply to myself.
In the meantime I will try the suggestions you have kindly given and try to get him sorted asap. I must admit, I hope to God the other leg doesn't get the same problem as it would be impossible for us to deal with at present. 
Will keep everyone posted, and thank you for your good wishes.
Fi.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> I think the thing is there are a couple of different ways to fix it, varying in cost.


lol, I didn't think of that *duh*. Zara did have to have the cruciate fully removed and the joint needed a good clean out as the damage was long term. They then took a wedge out of her bone to make the joint sit differently which was obviously a major (and expensive!) op.

To the OP- has the vet gone over what exactly would get done? Is it beyond repair with rest- I know this doesn't work for a lot of people but equally, it does work for a lot of other people! We were warned that the likelihood of the other side going was pretty high but there's been no trouble with the other knee in the 27 months we've had her so we're quietly hopeful. I think it's all down to how active they are and how heavily they exercise, short regular lead walks are obviously a lot more joint friendly than one long run.

I really hope you manage to sort something out, whatever you decide to go with, no-one likes seeing their animals unwell. Poor Merlin, give him a rub on his tum from me


----------

